# Did You Know?



## 2twenty2

What are those 3 dots and 3 line menus called?








3 vertical dots menu > is referred to as the "*kebab menu*"








What is Kebab Menu?


Computer dictionary definition for what kebab menu means including related links, information, and terms.




www.computerhope.com












3 horizontal lines menu > is referred to as the "*hamburg menu*"


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamburger_button


----------



## lochlomonder

I knew about the hamburger menu, but I'm today old as far as the kebab version is concerned. MMMMMM! Kebabs!


----------



## 2twenty2

*What auto thieves want and how you can stop them*



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/car-theft-toronto-ontario-tips-1.6604060


----------



## Goddess-Bastet

Did you know that time wise Queen Cleopatra is closer to the the invention of the iPhone than she is to the first Pharaohs.


----------



## 2twenty2

For the scene in _The Shining_ where Jack Nicholson types out “All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy” over and over, director Stanley Kubrick recorded an actual typist typing the words to ensure the sound effect in the movie was perfectly accurate.


----------

